# Robert Renman's latest lesson



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert your tutorial on 4 big rock licks is just amazing. I am so excited. I have some of your other lessons and well, you put most teachers to shame. I use some of the stuff that I have learned from you in a band situation. You're actually helping to shape the guitar player that I am becoming. 

I love your lessons! I almost have the "cool" vibe happening when I play now! LOL

I can't thank you enough! Amazing doesn't even begin to describe how much better I sound!!!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Aw come on with cake avatars Lola. I can't anything before bedtime !!!!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> Aw come on with cake avatars Lola. I can't anything before bedtime !!!!!


But I can!

Robert I have to tell you a little story! lol

My youngest son bought a beautiful artisan crafted Reese's pieces Cheesecake for his gf's birthday. They were planning on getting together for her birthday but after my son trained at the gym, he came home and couldn't move. He told his gf that he couldn't make it cuz he was exhausted. She told him where to go and now consequently I have a beautiful cheesecake for my enjoyment. Cheesecake is just ultimate to me. The texture, the creaminess, the OMG factor! Especially Oreo cheesecake!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert Renman I can't even begin but to say that this is so amazing. These licks sound so cool and so professional. I am learning them now for rehearsal. The licks just grab you by the neck and don't let go for even a second! Just a beautiful thing!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Lola, great to hear!

Here are 4 rock licks broken down in details for you.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Robert is in a class of his own. We're lucky to have him.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

We are extremely lucky to have Robert amongst us.

I think I have finally found my niche!

Blues is such a great way to convey emotion into what you play! I happen to be an emotional person and for myself to be able to express myself in such a way is paramount to my motivation to practice, practice and practice.

Blues makes my soul shine!

I will always love rock n roll but blues is the cats pyjamas for me!

The majority of rock that I listen to is based on a lot of blues masters from the past.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, those are very kind words. Thank you so much.

I love the blues as well!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

dolphinstreet said:


> Thanks Lola, great to hear!
> 
> Here are 4 rock licks broken down in details for you.


Awesome licks...thanks so much Robert. I especially like the 50% speed demo...great idea


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Scotty said:


> Awesome licks...thanks so much Robert. I especially like the 50% speed demo...great idea


Thanks Scotty!


----------

